# June 16th Catchup In Pictures



## gava (4/7/12)

Howdy All, I thought i'd slap some pics of the June 16th Meet of the B.A.D brewers...


----------



## gava (4/7/12)




----------



## gava (4/7/12)

No pictures of the slow cooked pork shoulder because by the time I got to it there was seriosuly two shoulder bones and about half a hand full of meat left...


----------



## notung (4/7/12)

'MacGyver Mild' from the brewday fermenting with wyeast 1469 west Yorkshire ale.


----------



## Rowy (4/7/12)

Looks like a great day fellas! Looks bloody cold though..............


----------



## yum beer (4/7/12)

Rowy said:


> Looks like a great day fellas! Looks bloody cold though..............




yeah, you can tell from all the t-shirts......


Love the 'rustic' look in the backyard.. :lol:


----------



## gava (4/7/12)

yum beer said:


> yeah, you can tell from all the t-shirts......
> 
> 
> Love the 'rustic' look in the backyard.. :lol:



Just built the place still getting the backyard together, been in 8months


----------



## yum beer (4/7/12)

gava said:


> Just built the place still getting the backyard together, been in 8months



i know the feeling, been in 2 years, Heart surgery 3 months in, still getting shit together, its all good got another 30 years to finish it off.

Looks like a great day.


----------



## Charst (4/7/12)

Looks like a cracking day. Pics are just making me all the more keen for the vic swap day.


----------



## Wolfy (4/7/12)

I expected more beards.


----------

